# Falberg Saw Videos



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

A long lost member, Bill Falberg has a unique 3 wheel bandsaw and uses an aggressive tooth set to do amazing things with it. He also uses much higher blade tension and a special 2 spring system to achieve it. At 3:02 in the on screen announcement says ... "with no help from the blades guides!"


----------

